# How do you break the 1/3 rule?



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

The one third rule: One should never cut more than one third of the height when mowing one's grass. Then life happens, rain comes and before you know it, your PGR free grass is ankle deep and you are contemplating your next move.
I know you shouldn't break the one third rule, but... what is the best way to break it?

Do you scalp it and move on? Do you bag or mulch?
If you raise the height of cut to mow in accordance with the .333, how long do you wait to mow again? 24 hours? 48?

We've all done it... How do you cope?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

With bermuda I would either raise my HOC accordingly, or just scalp back down to somewhere below the HOC you want to maintain - catching the clippings. It will not look great for a couple of weeks, but the desired result will be much quicker.

In other words, I would say the 1/3 rule is only a rule until you break it. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> With bermuda I would either raise my HOC accordingly, or just scalp back down to somewhere below the HOC you want to maintain - catching the clippings. It will not look great for a couple of weeks, but the desired result will be much quicker.


+1


----------



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

Ware said:


> In other words, I would say the 1/3 rule is only a rule until you break it. :thumbup:


Ha! The 1/3 rule*


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ha, yes. So it's basically just a good rule of thumb to _avoid_ scalping. If you know you're going to scalp, do it right. :lol:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

It really is more of a guideline...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

The 1/3 rule is to prevent scalping. That rule can't really be broken with Bermuda. However, like Ware says, if you are going to scalp anyway, then do it right and go all the way.


----------

